#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 何謂奮利斯(芬里爾)

## 那岐

魔狼奮利斯的被縛

　　奮利斯常給諸神帶來各種各樣的災禍，因此，諸神決定無論如何都要把牠縛住。



　　他們用經過托爾鍛冶了九天九夜的鐵鎖鏈，鎖住了奮利斯，這鐵鏈非常沉重，諸神抬起來的時候都會左右幌動。但是這匹狼只是奮力一跳，就輕輕鬆鬆地掙脫出來。諸神已經無計可施，只得向居住在大地底層的侏儒國---「斯華特海姆」(Svartheim)的侏儒們求助。



　　斯華特海姆的侏儒們承了奧丁之命，用六種罕有之物---貓的腳步、女人的鬍鬚、石頭的根、魚的氣息、熊的感覺和鳥的唾液[燕窩?]---製成了咒咀的鎖鏈，這鎖鏈名叫「克雷普尼爾」(Gleipnir)，質地像絲絹一樣柔軟平滑。當諸神拿著這柔軟的鎖鏈來到魔狼奮利斯的身邊時，狼對這鎖鏈十分疑懼，拒絕受縛。這鎖鏈看起來很美麗，但似乎有一種咒力。



　　諸神盡力哄騙奮利斯，對他說:「沒什麼，我們只不過想用根細鎖鏈試試你那無的怪力。」同時為了要煸起狼的傲慢的心理，故意說:「你不是已經兩次掙脫托爾鍛冶的鐵鏈了嗎?為什麼對這根細鎖鏈這麼害怕?」經過再三勸說激勵之後，奮利斯終於答應受縛，可是牠提出一個條件:「必需有一位神把手放入我的口中，來保證我的安全，否則，我不願受縛。」



　　諸神看著奮利斯口中那兩尖銳如刃的利齒，大家都沉默不語。奧丁看著托爾，托爾看著布拉奇，布拉奇看著福雷爾，諸神面面相覷，沒有一人開口。---最後，還是狄爾向前跨出一步，把他那結實的手腕放進奮利斯的口中。



　　奮利斯也就這細柔的鎖鏈永遠束縛在一塊巨石上。牠恐懼極了，用盡全身的力量掙扎、跳躍，但無論如何都不能把這條鎖鏈掙斷，這是魔法的鎖鏈。

　　魔狼兇暴的眼神中，露出哀求的神情，求諸神打開鎖鏈，但諸神一個個都目光移開。於是，絕望的奮利斯用那比劍還銳利的牙齒咬斷了狄爾的手腕。

　　從這一天開始，狄爾永遠失去了一隻手，但換來了諸神的安全與阿斯嘉特的和平。





北歐神話最早流傳在芬蘭、瑞典、挪威及冰島一代，甚至在北美及格陵蘭島都有其蹤跡，是日耳曼民族之一的斯堪的那維亞民族(維京人的祖先)所創，後來羅馬帝國瓦解，此時那維亞人趁機向歐洲其他地方發展(侵略)，「維京人」(viking，就是居住在海灣、港灣之人的意思)這名詞始於此時，而北歐神話也逐漸趨於完備。 



　　從八世紀到十一世紀維京人威震全歐洲，是歐洲海上最可怕的海盜，甚至可以匹敵國家的軍隊，即使登陸作戰也不亞於海上，維京人是當時最強的戰士，那時正是歐洲的黑暗期，由於常常要外出作戰以及受到基督教、文字、藝術的影響，因此維京人開始有祈禱文、複雜的祭典、精緻的雕刻品、詩歌作品，至此是北歐神話的全盛期，不過被基督徒視為邪教。 



　　因此十三世紀以後，維京人勢微，歐洲教會的勢力大增，北歐神話在歐洲各地開始失傳而且被禁止，維京人也被強迫開始改信基督教、天主教，只剩下冰天雪地的冰島以詩歌及散文的型式流傳在島上的吟遊詩人之間。 



　　這些吟遊詩人被稱為「史迦爾德」，他們原是落沒的維京貴族後裔，知識水準頗高，他們能自由洗鍊地運用種種複雜的直喻和隱喻來記載及創作北歐神話及英雄的故事，而且與時俱增，有學者說北歐神話之所以給人如此沉痛悲淒，但卻又怪異而豪壯的感受，可說是他們的傑作，因為他們本是落沒的貴族流亡到此的後裔，所以內心自然充滿著國破家亡而流落異鄉的悲痛心情，在加上冰島終年冰天雪地的氣候，以及冰島本身就是一個因火山而形成的火山島，土地多岩質而貧瘠，島的火山也不時噴發，與冰寒的天氣形成強烈的對比，所以不難想像這些詩人所撰寫的北歐神話是多麼的淒美、豪壯充滿了悲劇英雄的故事。 



　　而貫穿這一切的是悽慘無比的戰鬥世界觀，與南方的希臘神話形成強烈的對比。永劫的戰鬥籠罩著全神話，北歐神話的世界因戰鬥而創造，亦因戰鬥而歸於毀滅。任何民族的神話都有創世紀的傳說，但北歐神話卻盡力描述宇宙的毀滅，這是北方日耳曼神話與他民族神話最不同的特色，也是這些「史迦爾德」們的傑作。 



　　十三世紀以後，新舊「愛達」(詩歌集)與「費爾森迦．薩迦」(散文集)才逐次被發掘，重新以新文字[因為北歐人最早是以一種叫「福特哈克」的古代文字，又稱為「魯涅」(runa)，傳說是三柱神之一的奧丁所創，屬於古日爾曼語一種，九世紀時拉丁文字傳入北歐但北歐人卻是將其融入「福特哈克」中，以它來撰寫詩歌與散文，所以到了十七世紀就無法直接閱讀，需要翻譯]撰成，到了十七世紀才又重新在北歐、德國…等以日耳曼民族國家傳開，成了現今對北歐神話研究的唯一至寶。

----------


## wingwolf

來補充資料了

來自百度百科芬裏爾的資料——

　　北歐神話中最著名的魔獸，巨大的狼形怪物，傳說當他張開嘴時，上下颚可以頂住天地。他因性格凶暴而被矮人族囚困，直到終末戰時才脫困，並吞下了太陽和主神奧丁。破壞及災難之神洛基和女巨人安格爾伯達一共生了三個可怕的子女--死亡女神和冥界女王赫爾，塵世巨蟒約爾曼岡德（見Midgard Serpent），以及巨狼芬裏爾。由於生性凶殘，被天神用托爾鍛冶了九天九夜的一根鐵鏈拴住，但芬裏爾很輕松就掙斷了鐵鏈。諸神無可奈何，只好求助於善制兵器的侏儒，侏儒用山的根、貓的腳步、魚的呼吸、女人的胡須、熊的跟腱以及鳥的唾液這六種罕見的事物鍛造成一根名爲“Gleiphir”的無形的魔鏈，並且犧牲了戰神蒂爾的一只手，才將芬裏爾擒住。傳說在Ragnorok（神的劫難）一戰中，芬裏爾最終還是掙脫了這根無形之鏈，吞食日月，吞食世間萬物，殺死了諸神之王奧丁，在殺死奧丁後，它也被奧丁之子、森林與和平之神維達爾刺殺。最終這場戰爭也引發了“諸神的黃昏”


圖片支援
來自deviantart的圖片
一個Hide裏有三張


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="531"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=54708384&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=54708384&width=1337" height="531" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenrir by ~kittiara on deviantART

<object width="450" height="354"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=147038064&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=147038064&width=1337" height="354" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
The Binding of Fenrir by ~RealLurial on deviantART

<object width="450" height="339"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=145390751&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=145390751&width=1337" height="339" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
The Big Bad Wolf by ~tschahri on deviantART



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="460"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=77479478&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=77479478&width=1337" height="460" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenrir by ~JadaFitch on deviantART

<object width="450" height="445"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=134473141&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=134473141&width=1337" height="445" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenrir by ~WolfKaren on deviantART

<object width="450" height="404"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=128108103&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=128108103&width=1337" height="404" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenrir by ~akaiakira on deviantART



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="582"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=124634062&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=124634062&width=1337" height="582" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenrir by ~GrendelGrack on deviantART

<object width="450" height="561"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=107794282&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=107794282&width=1337" height="561" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenrir by ~JamesBousema on deviantART

<object width="450" height="516"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=75566416&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=75566416&width=1337" height="516" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Tyr v. Fenrir by ~RachelDeMay on deviantART



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="372"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=144865542&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=144865542&width=1337" height="372" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
fenrir fenris by *ArtisticCrusade on deviantART

<object width="450" height="563"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=82388565&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=82388565&width=1337" height="563" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Tyr and Fenris by ~Sviatoslava on deviantART

<object width="450" height="432"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=18474722&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=18474722&width=1337" height="432" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenris by *kaian on deviantART



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="490"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=38306061&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=38306061&width=1337" height="490" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenris at Ragnarok by ~Uberlegen31 on deviantART

<object width="450" height="582"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=43081663&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=43081663&width=1337" height="582" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
FenriS Wolf by ~lawi on deviantART

<object width="450" height="575"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=87293165&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=87293165&width=1337" height="575" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Fenris by ~DaphneBlake on deviantART

----------


## 阿翔

一個和那岐所發表的差不多的資料~
感覺牠還蠻可憐的，人類的神還真殘酷TAT
http://www.wholehk.com/thread-20548-1-1.html

芬里爾
芬里爾，北歐神話中恐怖的巨狼，邪神洛基與女巨人安爾伯達Angerboda之子，在諸神的黃昏之前被斯堪的納維亞諸神囚禁，因為他的最終宿命就是吞噬北歐神話中「眾神之父」-奧丁。在諸神的黃昏中芬里爾已變得能張口吞噬天地。在它吞噬奧丁之後被奧丁之子維大Vidar殺死。

子女
芬里爾有兩兒子，Hati與Skoll。它們倆一直分別追趕著裝著太陽與月亮的馬車，直到諸神的黃昏最終將其吞噬。

在諸神的黃昏前

根據《埃達》芬里爾咬斷提爾的手 (John Bauer, 1911)奧丁從女巫的預言那裡知道洛基安爾伯達之子們必給世界帶來災難，奧丁就分別用不同的方式把它們囚禁起來。但事實上它們卻變得更加強大。在芬里爾的兄弟耶夢加得Jormungandr被扔進大海，妹妹海拉Hela被驅逐到死人之國後，芬里爾漸漸在斯堪的納維亞諸神中間長大，一開始它就像小狗一樣可愛,可是隨著時間漸去，它慢慢變得性情也愈凶惡。諸神怕於芬里爾會越來越強壯，還有關於它會毀滅神族的預言，所以諸神決定捆住他。前兩次都被他輕易掙破，這兩次都用的是鋼鐵製成，不過第二次遠比第一次來的堅固。

奧丁找來了侏儒鑄造師打造了神奇的詛咒的鎖鍊Gleipnir，它看起來光滑細軟，但實際上由六件神奇的材料鑄造而成，它們是：貓的腳步聲，女人的鬍鬚，石頭的根，魚的靈魂，熊的筋與鳥的唾液

狼對這鍊十分疑懼，拒絕受捕。因為這鍊看來美麗，但似乎有一種魔力。諸神極力哄騙芬里爾，最後它終於同意試一試，不過要求諸神中需有一位把手放入祂的嘴中，以保證它不能掙脫時的安全。這時大家看看芬里爾口中那兩排如劍般的利牙，都沉默不語。

最後戰神提爾打破僵局向前一步，把祂結實的拳頭放入芬里爾的口中。芬里爾努力掙脫詛咒的鎖鍊，可是它越用力被綁的越緊，當諸神不同意釋放它時，一口咬斷提爾的手。

在諸神的黃昏中

提爾失去手的情節激發了幾個世紀以來畫家的想象，這是十八世紀冰島手稿中的插畫.正如預言一樣芬里爾在諸神的黃昏掙脫束縛，與父親兄弟妹妹一起加入了與斯堪的納維亞諸神為敵的隊伍。吞噬「眾神之父」-奧丁，最後被維大所殺。 古冰島詩集中的一段描述 奧丁舉起神槍--迎擊，祂頭戴閃亮的金盔，深藍色的斗篷像藍色火焰般在祂肩後起伏，跨下騎著比風還快的天馬，真不愧是「諸神國度」的眾神之主。但不幸的是祂戰運不佳，終於死在怪狼-芬里爾的利齒之下。 奧丁之子維大見父親慘死，立刻向怪狼-芬里爾躍去，一腳採住它的下巴將其巨口撕成兩半，然後用一根長槍從狼喉刺進心臟，報了殺父之仇。 有些詩集說是用劍（古代神話時常自相矛盾）

----------


## 帕索恩

阿...
各位大大都把芬裏爾的資料發完了，小索要講什麼呢
不如來補充哈提（Hati）和史克爾（Skoll）的資料好了（兩個可愛的孩子）（欸
不過資料中沒有提到他們最後怎麼了
資料來源：http://www.wretch.cc/blog/chernlin/17397664
（斜體字為自己補充字）

斯庫爾，Sk

----------


## wingwolf

感謝阿翔和索瑪斯的補充啊
原來芬裏爾那麽強，而且還有那麽有個性的兩個孩子XDD
話說我現在才知道Hati和Skoll的傳說……

好像各個文明中和狼有關的傳說中
像這樣描述了強大、無敵的狼的故事挺少的
芬裏爾果然很帥呢  :Mr. Green:  


索瑪斯找到的圖片也很贊呢
不過轉圖的話要注意注明出處哦^^

----------

